# Poundage adjustment on ILF Limbs



## nyamazan (Jan 31, 2008)

I've read that most of the ILF limbs have a 10% adjustment.
Which direction do they adjust, I mean if I got 40# limbs would they go up to 44# or down to 36#, or is it dependant on the make or model?
Many thanks.


----------



## engtee (Oct 2, 2003)

It depends upon the riser. Hoyt measures at the center, so you have +5%/-5%. PSE uses 0/+10%, etc. It is specific to the mfg. Realize that it is a percentage and is not exact and is based upon a 28" draw.


----------



## Greg Bouras (Nov 17, 2006)

I have never been able to adjust a set of limbs below the weight specified on the limbs on Hoyt, PSE, Spigarelli or W&W risers.

Depending on riser some limbs will adjust close to 10% higher weight with limb bolts bottomed.


----------



## nyamazan (Jan 31, 2008)

That clears it up a lot.

My old Pro medalist is marked at 38 pound and measures 39 @28 1/2" with the bolts right out.

That means when I upgrade to a new bow I need limbs marked at the max. weight I am pulling.

Thanks for the answers.


----------



## MM1354 (Apr 13, 2005)

Yes, you can adjust the ILF limbs about 10%, but it is according to which set of limbs you get and the riser you put them on.
The Koreans, mark their limbs from the bottom position, I.E. if they are marked 40# you can adjust them down 10% to 36-38#. 
Hoyt marks their limbs from the center position so you can adjust them up or down about 2#'s. 
Also it seems that Samick limbs are about 2# heavier than they are marked from what others say. I have a set of 40# Samick's that on my Avalon Plus that will go to +50# while on my matrix they register almost 49# all the way down. so there are other factors to take into consideration like the riser you put them on. MM1354


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i can vouch that on the x-factors you can go up by at least 10%....my 36# samick extremes onced maxed out at 45#!!


----------

